# no start



## drdlcks1 (May 13, 2012)

need tech help....was driving my 2000 alty whrn it sputtered n picked back up then few minutes later car just shut off n wouldn't restart....it rotates but wont start...nissan tech says that timing chain may have jumped.....sounds odd has engine was running fine earlier......need ideas on possible causes ....remember car engine rotates but wont start...thanx


----------

